# Ruptured tendon - advice please



## hackedoff (17 June 2011)

My boy ruptured his superficial flexor tendon a month ago. it is v.bad-big hole where the tendon should have been on the scan. He has had a months box rest and it was settling donw and had gone cold. it has now swollen again and gone hot and hard and he is very lame. vet thinks he may have had a mad half hour in his stable.  

he is 21 years old and upto the day of the injury was very fit , he did a 12 mile pleasure ride the day of the injury in preperation for a 20 mile competative ride I had planned for the following month and went around like a 5 year old. he fell in the filed that evening chasing mares half his age and ruptured the tendon.

My concern is that the vet has said it will be 12 to 18 months to see if he comes back sound and healed. Up here that means that he will be just right as we go into winter turnout in 2011 and as he wont be able to go into teh turnout field (huge slope which would wreck a weakened tendon) he will be on restrcited turnout till 2013 and I am not sure if keeping him going is the right thing to do. 

If any one has advice especially in the ups  and downs of this sort of injury I would be grateful.


----------



## SusieT (17 June 2011)

HAve to say I'm not one for unneccessary PTS but a 21yr old with a tendon requiring months/a year of box rest and I'm guessing he won't be able to work and will be at a high risk of reoccurance? I'd be tempted to take him out for a good handgraze and have the huntsman come..


----------



## hackedoff (19 June 2011)

Anyone got some slighty more positive views than this?


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (19 June 2011)

How would he cope with restricted turnout, boxrest and no work? If you think he could get through it and you accept the fact that if and when he does come back into work it's probably going to be light at best then I would give it a try for sure. However if he isn't likely to cope then pts would be the kindest option. I had a horse that damaged it's DDFT badly at the insertion and as the prognosis was bad I opted to pts rather than put him through the months and months of box rest and no work, that he would not have coped well with


----------



## hackedoff (19 June 2011)

To be honest I am a bit disapointed with the lack of responses. I am sure the 2 who have replied gave their honest advice but I kind of think maybe Horse and Hound readers don't equal Veteran Horse Society members...


----------



## hackedoff (19 June 2011)

I will add fattyboombom that having reread your reply I now can see the positive point you make. yes, I am happy enough if he's okay for light hacking. Mines bored but okay on box rest. I'm sorry to hear that yyou had to make what was no doubt a very hard decision.

SusieT I have owned this horse for 16 yrs I would be ashamed of myself if the thought that I simply couldn't ride him meant I would have him killed. I'm more concerned about HIS quality of life.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 June 2011)

I have a 14yo that did a tendon for the first time in his life. He did plenty of other things during racing but never a leg. Now he has/had a 50% hole in his DDFT on a hind leg round the fetlock, which includes part of the tendon sheath missing where he must have banged into it. He is on 6months box rest then rescan. If he scans ok then 3 months walking in hand then turnout. Now by the time it comes to turnout this place will pretty much be a sheet of ice so he will more than likely be in till end of february/march time. He is fine on box rest, has his odd mad moment but they are few and far between and like your lad his leg occasionaly flairs up.

I have been through hell and high water with my horse over the last 7 years, I literally saw 1/2 the blood in his body pumping out of him before we left him at Newmarket vets with a 2% survival rate. I am not about to let him go due to a tendon injury unless there really is no other option. At the moment I am more than happy to have him sound enough to be a field ornament, I'm not fussed and I'm sure he is not fussed about being ridden either.

I'm giving my horse every chance in the world to recover. Yes age is against him slightly but as it is a new injury he doesn't have scar tissue to work around. 

If I were you I would give your horse every chance to recover. If you don't mind never riding him again or having a light hacker help him. I give mine MSM 10,000 which is supposed to be really good for helping to rebuild tendon and ligament tissues. I'll let you know if it works or not in August when the Hocamaffe gets scanned again.

Working in racing I have seen some proper tendon injuries, some where the horse really should have been put down. But with tlc and r&r they can come right enough to do other things than race. Ok your horse is 21, he doesn't have the healing power of a 5yo but I would most certainly give him the best chance possible.


----------



## glenruby (20 June 2011)

I would PTS.  IMO there is a big difference between a 14yo getting seriously injured and requiring box rst for 18mths plus and a 21yo in the same situation. The latter undoubtedly has his best days behind him and will be 23 at least before he gets out again. Most likely he will have less than 2-3yrs of life left. He will have permanently compromised tendons and will not fair well on such a hill I would guess.  Add to that he will probably have/has arthritis and box rest longterm will be hard on him. A 14yo could potenially have another 10 years of life after box rest and could enjoy the rest of his days in the field (assuming ideal turnout).

If you are intent on giving him a chance I would suggest finding alternative lviing arrangements for him to allow him to be turned out . -ETA i have just realised I might have misread your turnot situation.

Im sorry - clearly its not what you want to hear but Id PTS. What do describe is IMO no quality of life.


----------



## SusieT (20 June 2011)

It makes no difference to me if he can work, it is not a deciding factor for me, as you might see from myu previous posts.. if he cannot go in the paddock again until 2013 and is lame and uncomfortable and has low prospect of becoming sound enough to light work (i.e this equals a good level of comfortable in the field) what is the point in keeping him going? Is it at all possible to get him a large box/small turnout pen to rest in which would at least give some quality of life?


----------



## hackedoff (24 June 2011)

Hi SusieTI wasnt going to respond to your further post, but having checked my earleir posts on this thread I stand by my comments, I am really shocked that people can assume based soley on the age of my horse that he should be PTS and that his only chance of recovery is to the level of light work. My vet hasnt said that but then shes just a qualified vet so probably knows less that you.... 

My view now I have owned him for 16 years and he deserves a chance to recover. FWIW yard owner has volunteered her only flat piece of land to be used by him for short periods of turnout as he recovers.

Glenruby if he has 2 to 3 years of happy retiment then I will be happy with that.  

EKW many thanks for your post it has given me more food for thought and conviction that i should keep going.


----------



## lisak (24 June 2011)

I'm sorry to hear your news.
My lad was in his early 20s when he 1st pulled his tendon, rest and slow and gradual increase of work ment he went on to compete again under saddle in 2008 / 2009, then nearly 12 months ago at the age of 24 he decided to self halm in the field and pull his Superficial digital flexor tendon again, but lower down and also tear a hole in his tendon sheath! My vet didn't think he'd come sound enough to ride again  
because of the hole in his tendon sheath there was no point in steriod injection ect because everything would just leak through the hole (i hope i'm explaining this right). So rest and bute was given for about a month. If he was younger there were other treatments.

I started off with box rest, cold hosing and walks around the yard. I then turned him out for short periods in a small paddock and increased the time as his walk times increased. nearly 12 months on and 25yr old next week, my boy is sound and i'm able to ride him :0D we're only on 5mins of trot (under saddle) work but slowly we'll get there. I'm happy just having a sound horse and a bonus now i can ride him again. 

In my waffling, i'm trying to say give him a chance, same as you i've had my lad 14yrs and couldn't bare him being in pain. 
I know a ruptured tendon is different then a pulled one, but i'm hoping in 10days his leg will be down and cold. but see how it goes and talk to your vet.
I hope this helps!


----------



## TheMule (24 June 2011)

I'd be questioning the quality of life for the horse, be it 21 or 6, based solely on the extended period of box rest that he will have to endure.
You know your horse best- maybe he's perfectly happy in a stable 24/7- I've got one who is and 1 who isn't, for me they'd both have very different outcomes from an injury like this.


----------



## debsflo (24 June 2011)

my 19 yr old did a tendon last august which lmeant restricted turnout over winter. my fields are mainly on a hill so i used the only flat free draining area and moved her when it got muddy .it was only stable size but kept her happy as long as she had hay and was near her friends. she was in at night and coped amasingly well. she certainly wasnt stressed or unhappy.  a lot depends on your horses temperament as to how he will cope.  i have another,my daughters horse who damaged her stifle and has required similar rest but i have needed sedalin on a regular basis.  if you look back on old posts people gave me good advice om making a small all weather area. it can be done and imho 21 is not old....


----------



## debsflo (24 June 2011)

to conclude shes now back in ridden work ,mainly walk and happy as larry.


----------



## minigal (24 June 2011)

hackedoff said:



			Hi SusieTI wasnt going to respond to your further post, but having checked my earleir posts on this thread I stand by my comments, I am really shocked that people can assume based soley on the age of my horse that he should be PTS and that his only chance of recovery is to the level of light work. My vet hasnt said that but then shes just a qualified vet so probably knows less that you.... 

My view now I have owned him for 16 years and he deserves a chance to recover. FWIW yard owner has volunteered her only flat piece of land to be used by him for short periods of turnout as he recovers.

Glenruby if he has 2 to 3 years of happy retiment then I will be happy with that.  

EKW many thanks for your post it has given me more food for thought and conviction that i should keep going.
		
Click to expand...

Very sorry to hear about your boy.

No-one has said PTS because he is only going to be good for light work??  My 12yo is retired and will live out his days with me, I worship the ground he walks on however if he injured himself somehow there is not a chance in hell that I would put him through a years box rest.  He would be miserable, bored and would charge around.  His quality of life (which is what people are talking about NOT his usefulness) would be poor and I would rather he had lots of painkillers and a few days being spoilt and then a quick end.

TBH you knw your boy and your situation better than anyone on here (obviously!) but you did ask for opinions, so please don't be offended when other people think differently to you.

I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Laura1812 (24 June 2011)

Well I own a 21 year old and if he did a tendon I wouldn't PTS. I would explore every option and do my best for him. I would speak to the vet and see what is likely to happen if I just turned him away and let mother nature do her best. I thought modern thinking on tendons at the moment was to get them moving gently to promote healing. If you can afford it i would also look into stem cell therapy.


----------



## howestreet (24 June 2011)

My Tb was 28 when he damaged a tendon in the field pretending to race again against my youngster. The damage was not as bad as your lad, but PTS never crossed my mind. Feeding MSM at the loading dosage is always a really good idea for all tendon injuries and if you can find a laser therapist nearby the results are amazing - 1/2 the recovery time and excellent quality of repair. I am an equine laser therapist so it was much easier for me to treat my beloved oldie, try looking on www.findalasertherapist.co.uk
let me know how you get on


----------



## popularfurball (25 June 2011)

Some one local is a laserr therapist HO, also Bowen... Actually come to think of it think your alread looking at laser anyway?


----------



## Maesfen (25 June 2011)

hackedoff said:



			I will add fattyboombom that having reread your reply I now can see the positive point you make. yes, I am happy enough if he's okay for light hacking. Mines bored but okay on box rest. I'm sorry to hear that yyou had to make what was no doubt a very hard decision.

SusieT I have owned this horse for 16 yrs I would be ashamed of myself if the thought that I simply couldn't ride him meant I would have him killed. I'm more concerned about HIS quality of life.
		
Click to expand...

FWIW, I actually agree with SusieT simply because I have been in exactly the same position myself and know how difficult it is to make any sort of decision because of the emotion involved but put that emotion aside for one minute and honestly review your options.

Even after so long on box rest, limited turnout etc, there is no guarantee at all that he will even become sound again - ever, let alone fit to ride again.  Are you prepared to make his life miserable for that up to 18 months just so you might be able sit on him again when he will be nearly 23 anyway and knocking on 24 before he could possibly be fit enough to do some work?  
You said yourself, you've just about managed the box rest he has had and that was for only a short time - will he cope with even longer?  Be totally honest with yourself, it's the only way to be totally fair to him and give him the quality of life he needs and deserves.
On the other hand, at his age you could ignore the box rest, allow him his freedom and see whether he becomes sound while out in the field (which very many do, even with such a bad injury) then give him the necessary 12 months off on top of the recovery period and then bring back into very gentle work again.  This way worked for a mare of mine with a very bad tear while point to pointing, so bad, she didn't put her foot to the ground for nearly a month and we had to repair the damage that cooling lotion did to her skin before we could even think about treating the tendon. 2 months box rest in all then out in the field.  Yes, she was still lame but it improved very quickly and she was sound within the year although never ridden again, it wouldn't have stood up to that because of her forwardness, she couldn't take life in the slow lane; remember though that she was only ten so had youth on her side which your chap doesn't.  On the other hand, the other horse I mentioned before who was my horse of my lifetime, I still miss him so much and it was nearly 10 years ago now; he had raced (very successfully too) from a two yer old, then hurdling, then chasing, then team chasing when he was injured badly, recovered and then took to hunting (in the front rank) like a duck to water when he was 14.  I had him at hunter livery here for nearly five years; he came back after that summer's holiday, I took him up the road for a walk, turned him in the paddock (as I did every day he was in work after exercise) he had a buck and a squeal and had crippled himself, simple as that.  The damage to his tendon was like the black hole of Calcutta.  We were given two options; 18 months off with only a 50% chance he'd be sound,( like you, a lot of that 18 months would be box rest then limited turnout which he would not have coped with at all, he loved to be busy, he could never have 'retired' as such, his summer holiday was about as much as he could take of idleness) or put down.  The owner gave me that choice to make because he knew I knew and loved that horse so well, I would do the best thing for him and not myself even though he had given the horse to me and would pay for any treatment for him that was needed but I just couldn't put him through that 18 months of misery after all the pleasure that he had given us.  I regret my choice every day but I know I made the right choice for Thatch because he could never have been a field ornament, even the enforced rest would have been purgatory for him, it wasn't fair to do it just for me.
Just please, be totally honest for him; who are you putting him through it for, yourself or him?


----------



## hackedoff (25 June 2011)

I'm putting him through box rest etc for him. It would be far easier for me to pts as I want a younger horse to compete and could do without 1 hour before and after work looking after him esp as I do 40 plus hrs per week. However not giving him the chance to come sound and have a happy wind down after 16 yrs service simply to save money and time seems somewhat selfish to me. Once again thank you all for your input.


----------



## hackedoff (25 June 2011)

Nb. My vets comments are that it will take time, he 'should' become sound and its worth giving him the chance. I think the real deciding factor will be thew three month scan and if it shows that the tendon is healing or not.


----------



## Amaranta (25 June 2011)

I understand your dilema, you have had him some time and he owes you nothing.

I would be inclined to give him a chance of recovery, but would monitor the way he deals with it and if necessary have him pts.  If you have access to a school or a small paddock, perhaps he could be turned out there when the period of field rest begins.  21 is actually no longer that old and he does deserve the chance of a slow wind down to retirement as long as his quality of life is good.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (19 July 2011)

hackedoff said:



			Hi SusieTI wasnt going to respond to your further post, but having checked my earleir posts on this thread I stand by my comments, I am really shocked that people can assume based soley on the age of my horse that he should be PTS and that his only chance of recovery is to the level of light work. My vet hasnt said that but then shes just a qualified vet so probably knows less that you.... 

My view now I have owned him for 16 years and he deserves a chance to recover. FWIW yard owner has volunteered her only flat piece of land to be used by him for short periods of turnout as he recovers.

Glenruby if he has 2 to 3 years of happy retiment then I will be happy with that.  

EKW many thanks for your post it has given me more food for thought and conviction that i should keep going.
		
Click to expand...

I 100% agree with you

 diamond has just done this came back from a weekend away and she  sone superfifcial   tendon.  been on 1 weeks box rest so far  she has recovered before she will recover again last time she did a 12 mile sponsored ride  6 months after the injury  . This time its due to myt farrier  saying he wasnt doing my area anymore and everyone else was full so her feet went 10 weeks  were to long  thats how i belive she did it  and she is 23  had her since 15 months old  THERE IS NO WAY I WOULD THINK OF PTS   SO DONT EVEN TRY.


persiver with his tendon    dont give up    radio muscle liniment  is brill so is gold label leg ice  i use all    so  treat with many 


http://www.tds-saddlers.com/productdetails.asp?PCLinkID=15269

http://www.greyhoundmegastore.com/all-breeds/rubs-and-liniments/m-r-muscle-radiol-500ml.html

 my mare biscuit  had a ruptured tendon   like banana  once healed she had a nice peacefull retirement


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (20 July 2011)

glenruby said:



			Most likely he will have less than 2-3yrs of life left. He will have permanently compromised tendons and will not fair well on such a hill I would guess.  .
		
Click to expand...

well you better tell kier that he is 29  navicular arthritis   and is happy schooled hacked day trips out 






			lisak

I started off with box rest, cold hosing and walks around the yard.
		
Click to expand...

 i have been treating tendon injuries since the 1970,s    always box rest cold hose ice pack and  tendon clay stuff which i always found cracked off the next day

 in the past few years it seems the custom is to walk them round  even if hobbling a bit, i only walked up to hose 2 so far   tho another livery was told to light exercise on road  how did u find the walking round when  superficial  did he hobble  did u find it helped?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (20 July 2011)

Because I am an absolute sucker I now have gained another new horse with a tendon problem from work. He has completely ruptured his SDFT - it's gone, zilch, nada, big black hole. BUT with careful management he CAN come sound to be a show horse. He won't jump again, he won't get to gallop across big open spaces or the beach but he can hack, do a bit of dressage, do some showing and generally bum around.

 Vets advice - 1.5months straight box rest, change the stookie every 3 days gently manipulate the leg to try to get the scar tissue to grow back straight and well as there is a danger of it growing in and shrinking thus causing his knees to go forwards and his fetlocks and pasterns to raise. 

If he is still slightly sore to palpate at 1.5months then leave him in the box for another 3 weeks before gently walking out in hand for 5mins at a time for 2 weeks then rescan. The rescan will then show you whether we can progress to more walking or drop back into the box for another month. Either which way he is going to be given EVERY chance as he is quite simply stunning! He copes very well with box rest - he's been there before and he is 8years old.

If it was a complete rupture of his DDFT then he would no longer be here but it's not, it's the superficial so that fixable. 

My other big lad gets scanned again in half an hour. I got brought forward a month as he got out of his stable - goodness knows how! - and bombed it round and round the fields jumping fences left right and centre ... Fingers crossed!


----------



## AshTay (20 July 2011)

Only just spotted this thread.

My boy very badly trashed his SDFT in the november just before his 22nd birthday. It was a bad injury. The scans looked horrid. We tried for stem cell therapy but the cells wouldn't grow in the lab 

He handled boxrest remarkably well helped by having access to two stables so he had a nice little routine and wasn't stood in the same place 24/7.

We also tried platelet-rich plasma but that had little effect. 6 months down the line he looked to be improving and we started in-hand walking but then another scan a few weeks later showed it wasn't getting any better but was actually getting worse! Vet pretty much said there was no hope other than more boxrest and even then she (and others) weren't hopeful.

It was August by then and I knew that if I left it for another few months winter would be upon us and he'd be looking at having a total of 16 months solid boxrest. So I made the decision to turn him out into a paddock on his own to see how he got on.

I don't know if it was the right thing to do. it ws hard at first and it was awful seeing him trying to run about and worrying he'd set himself way back. But he's been having turn out for nearly a year now and whilst he's not rideable, he is comfortable and seems to enjoy life. He came in overnight in the winter to rest his leg and I do think it was tough on him but when the ground dried up I left him out and he seemed to improve. He's on half a danilon a day and I've just had front shoes put back on him as he's very footsore on uneven ground and it has helped loads.

I won't ride him again but I can now take him for walks inhand and he leads a near normal life. He's on individual turnout which I hate but has company close by and seems happy enough.

I know a lot of people would PTS. I asked for honest opinions before I made the decision to turn him out and many people did say PTS. I decided to give him the chance to be a horse for a while and have some turnout. If he damages that leg again then I'll have to say goodbye as I won't put him through the boxrest again. But until then, and while he still looks happy, I just enjoy grooming and walking my handsome field ornament.

p.s. I do have two other horses now who are rideable and I'm lucky to have that. If I couldn't have afforded another horse I still would not have PTS as my old boy deserved better than that.


----------



## AshTay (20 July 2011)

Should also add that I do agree that it's down to the individal horse and owner as to whether they persevere if they are given a poor prognosis.

I was lucky in that I had support from friends at the farm and he had company and two stables. I work 45 hours a week and at the time he was 25 minutes away by car. I would have struggled to go up twice a day to muck out as well as giving my job the energy it needs and time for my husband but I came to an arrangement with the YO and she moved him over for me so I did both stables at night.

I had a friend whose mare was on long-term boxrest after laminitis. I don't think she would have come right anyway but what did it for my friend was that the mare would scream and shout everynight as she left even if she had a haynet and some (lami-legal) feed to keep her occupied. It broke my friends heart every single day and one day she just decided they'd both had enough and she let her go.

I was lucky that my boy, who I honestly thought would be a monster to boxrest as he hated even being in overnight and had lived out 24/7 for two years, actually surprised me and just got on with it. He did suffer with thrush and also lice which he reacted quite horribly to but mentally he coped very well.


----------



## hackedoff (8 August 2011)

By way of a quick update from me. Pony has been onn box rest since 15 may, he still has a noticible bow to his tendon but is now sound at a walk! He has no bute, what has made a massive difference is arnica and which hazel gel. He has been a star on box rest and currently has two/ three short slow walks consisting of one circle around the stable yard a week. No idea what the future holds for him. Field fit would be great and occassionally rideable would be a bonus. Thanks every one for the positive commentsm apologies to anyone who posted direct to me and got no reply it has taken many weeks to come to terms with this aCcident.


----------



## debsflo (8 August 2011)

Good news.hope things continue to improve..


----------



## hackedoff (30 August 2011)

Another update from me as this may help other people if they are unlucky enough to have a similiar problem.

Pony had second scan on Thursday. Blooming huge rupture now looks like some one has pencilled it in ! The rupture is healing but with a different type of tendon fibre from the original so will never be quite as strong again. It was noticablly different from the scan of the other 'good leg'. 

The bow will remain but vet said that was a good thing as it related to the fibres filling the ruptured section in. He also said that older horses tended to have a better prognosis with this type of injury where as a young race horse with the level of rupture would be PTS. I assume this would be on the basis of reduced ability to race and lenght of life afterwards rather than it just healing better on an older horse.

He is now being walked out morning and night for 5 mins per session with the aim of building up by 5 mins at the end of each week till we reach 30 mins per session per day. His vet will then come out to reassess the progress.

Walking out has been interesting as horse is very on his toes. So far he has been sound upto this morning when there was a bit of warmth in the tendon due to his squabbling and bouncing about as a new horse is in the box oppossite and another who he doesnt like has moved next to him. He was slightly off at a walk at first today but sound as he went back into the yard.

I will put a further update on when he has his next vet check up.


----------



## applecart14 (30 August 2011)

hackedoff said:



			Anyone got some slighty more positive views than this?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but I tend to agree.  I had this conversation with my best friend the other day as my horse has a tendon injury (although in his case it is only a superficial injury and we are restricted to walk work for a few weeks whilst it heals).  And I said to her if  I hadn't called the vet when I did and the suspensory had turned into a massive tear which would require months and months of box rest with a very poor prognosis of a return to competition (which is what I have him for) or even hacking round the roads due to him being lame then I would seriously contemplate PTS even though I love him dearly.  But then when it comes to the crunch it is easier said than done.  Its not the age of the horse that I would go by, it would be the quality of the horses life afterwards.  If my horse had to be on a massive quantity of drugs to stop him feeling pain then I don't think I'd do that to him.

And as for the box rest.  If you spend a couple of hours on your own in your horses stable and see how you feel after that and you will know where I am coming from.  Someone did that once for a column in a horse magazine publication, they spent about 8 hours in there and were so bored they were almost going out of their mind through lack of stimulation. 

Your horse at age 21 has had many good years, and presumably a very good life. You have done all the things you have wanted to do with him and he owes you nothing.  If his period of confinement really is going to be 9-12 months and his prognosis is poor, and he will only be a hobbling field ornament then can you honestly say you want this for your best friend?

I am sorry to be blunt, but you wanted peoples thoughts.  This is just one of many.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 August 2011)

My mare is 23  got bad laminitis, hobbling  as she escaped and ate barley rings   There is NO WAY  I would consider PTS unless it was the last option .
 She has been on box rest since 11th July   she has been quiet happy a sensible  only had sedaline for a week to encourage her to lie down. She has Styrofoam pad on. 

 She has been amazing  the pony and a diy are in at night so she is not alone. The other 5  part liveries come in the day time including her son who is stabled next to her . I will never give up.  She has  brilliant vets  and a world class remedial farrier who has brought horses back to sound from  being almost at the end. Yes its costing as insurance doesn't cover it  and anyway dont insure her  now.  But she is worth EVERY PENNY  we spend on her   she has given me her all .. ALL her life  Now I am returning the favour.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (30 August 2011)

I'm glad he is improving! The heat will just be from where he is using it and flexing it more than he has been of late and it should settle down again without a bother. If he keeps improving and the tendon fills in neatly with scar tissue and settles well then there really shouldn't be any reason why he can't become a quiet happy hacker again for a few more years so long as it is well monitored.

My complete rupture horse comes home from work on Friday and he will start walking out on Monday just for 5mins. My other lad, his scan went from a 60% hole in the DDFT to a 5% hole in the space of 5months so he should be out walking next month. Like you my horses have a home for life and as far as I am concerned they can take as long as they like to heal even if they then only become field ornaments - I already have plenty so whats another one to add to the collection?! Lol!

Keep us updated as to how everything pans out over the next few months and I wish you and your lad all the best!


----------



## hackedoff (30 August 2011)

applecart14 said:



			I'm sorry but I tend to agree.
And as for the box rest.  If you spend a couple of hours on your own in your horses stable and see how you feel after that and you will know where I am coming from.  Someone did that once for a column in a horse magazine publication, they spent about 8 hours in there and were so bored they were almost going out of their mind through lack of stimulation. 

Your horse at age 21 has had many good years, and presumably a very good life. You have done all the things you have wanted to do with him and he owes you nothing.  If his period of confinement really is going to be 9-12 months and his prognosis is poor, and he will only be a hobbling field ornament then can you honestly say you want this for your best friend?

I am sorry to be blunt, but you wanted peoples thoughts.  This is just one of many.

Click to expand...

You know this is a really wierd response, Applecart did you actually read my update? In my case despite ruptuirng his tendon three months ago it is healing, my pony is now sound to walk, has naughtly trotted some strides, had the occasional leap about at the end of the lead rope and was and has stayed sound. He is a tough old nut and only had bute for about 2 weeks straight after the injury. It looks like he will be field sound and possibly even rideable. 

You have commented that I have done all the things I wanted to do with him and he owes me nothing. What about what I owe him in return for all the good years of service? Yes of course if he was still lame after 3 months box rest which he has come through then yes PTS would be the kindest option, but he isnt lame now! 

The purpose of my update was to let others know that it really is worth waiting after an inital seemingly major injury before making a decision (unless of course the vet advises PTS). 

Thank you EKW and Leviathan for your replies, good luck with your horses as well!


----------



## applecart14 (31 August 2011)

hackedoff said:



			You know this is a really wierd response, Applecart did you actually read my update? In my case despite ruptuirng his tendon three months ago it is healing, my pony is now sound to walk, has naughtly trotted some strides, had the occasional leap about at the end of the lead rope and was and has stayed sound. He is a tough old nut and only had bute for about 2 weeks straight after the injury. It looks like he will be field sound and possibly even rideable. 

You have commented that I have done all the things I wanted to do with him and he owes me nothing. What about what I owe him in return for all the good years of service? Yes of course if he was still lame after 3 months box rest which he has come through then yes PTS would be the kindest option, but he isnt lame now! 

The purpose of my update was to let others know that it really is worth waiting after an inital seemingly major injury before making a decision (unless of course the vet advises PTS). 

Thank you EKW and Leviathan for your replies, good luck with your horses as well!
		
Click to expand...


Sorry I apologise I didn't read your update.  I thought it was a recent post and I should have taken the time to read it all.  


To be fair though, when you update a post its probably better to write 'update - ruptured tendon' rather than add to something that is a few days/weeks old.

Once again apologies, I was in a bit of a rush to go out and should have read what you had written.  Glad your horse has come sound.


----------



## AshTay (31 August 2011)

Am so pleased to hear that your boy is recovering so well!!

As an update on mine, after 1 year and 9 months (9 months of which were spent on box rest), he went out into a field with other horses for the first time at the beginning of August. He hooned about like an idiot but other than being a bit stiff in general, you wouldn't have known he was the same pony who had more black than white on the ultrasounds of his tendon in Nov 2009.

It just took time!


----------



## stacie21 (31 August 2011)

just food for thought ; i work in a rehab yard and see many tendon injuries, smashed fetlocks, broken pelvis to the extreme(bone through skin had to have chunk removed and bolted back together) was not expected to survive she went back into full work but unfortunately fractured a knee but again is fine. my point being it all depends on the horse and its will to survive with help. we have so many come in with massive tendon injuries/ bowed tendons etc that with time, rehab can make a fab recovery its quite often we see them again with the other leg being injured as bad legs actually can end up being stronger. What food do you have him on we feed ours convalescent diet from Dodson and Harrell its fab for box rest would recommend. we also had a filly that would not stop moving in stable put her in field with friend and best thing ever vet could not believe how much improved she was so box rest is not best for every horse


----------



## applecart14 (1 September 2011)

stacie21 said:



			my point being it all depends on the horse and its will to survive with help.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I am a great believer in someone or somethings will to live.

I firmly believe that if my first horse had been able to come home rather than stay at the hospital for the three weeks that he was, his injury may not have killed him in the end, but he could well have gotten over it, even though it would have taken a long, long time. There is nothing like the comfort of people you know and love to help you over something traumatic which is another reason why they send humans home from hospital as soon as they can, because they tend to thrive better in an environment they feel more comfortable in.  As well as saving money and being a shortage of beds!

However at the time he needed to stay at the hospital as sadly he never recovered well enough to go home to get the chance.  His will wasn't as strong at the hospital as he would have been at home, poor lad, I am absolutely positive of that fact although they gave him the best possible care that they could have at the time. I think will to live is a basic but very strong and often underestimated instinct as is surviving when everything is stacked against you, as in people who live when they should have died, miracles, etc.


----------



## hackedoff (12 October 2011)

Some of you may remember my thread about not knowing what to do  with my pony after he fell in the field in May and ruptured his sfdt. 

Here's an update pony is still not being turned out, however he is upto 1/2 hour walk in hand. Vet v pleased with progress and has now advised start riding 5 mins per day working upto 1/2 hour. We did hve a funnny conversation as said to vet I'm thinking of gettting a western saddle, she said ? How will it helo his leg. I explained its so I have the horn to grab for my safety... He should be safe to turn out next summer (very hilly slippy clay area here). I'm delighted and tentativly dreaming of vhs classesn le trek and pleasure rides. So glad I didn't listen to the first replies to my original post and pts!


----------



## rhino (12 October 2011)

Weird coincidence that this post resurfaced again today (I haven't read it before) as my gorgeous 20 year old wb was today diagnosed with massive damage to his sdft and also some damage to his check ligament. Injury happened last week and so box rest/cold hosed until now. Very minimal swelling/heat and completely sound throughout.

To my surprise, my vet was wholly optimistic. I made it clear early on that whether the horse is ever rideable or not is not a consideration, as long as he is happy and can live out his retirement in the field with friends I am happy. Carrying on box rest for 2-3 weeks more and then introducing walking in hand. Vet would be happy for him to be turned out in 5-6 weeks time if all goes well although I may use the outdoor school as a turnout 'paddock' initially (his best mate can go in with him) as, like you we have hilly, muddy turnout in the winter.

I have had him for 12 years, he is my first horse and while he owes me nothing, I owe him enough to try my best to give him a fighting chance.

I hope your boy continues to recover well hackedoff


----------



## hackedoff (12 October 2011)

Thank you Rhino, good wishes to you and your horse as well.


----------



## lakeside (16 October 2011)

My 19 year old has just done his first team chase since rupturing his tendon two years ago. At the time off injury one person suggested shooting him! Mine was very lucky and many will not get back to that level but you know your horse best, if he'll tolerate the rest then go for it!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (17 October 2011)

Also expect negative posts from the 'pts if it can't compete lobby that reside on here!
		
Click to expand...



  I totally agree with this member there are too many that say the PTS option .

 My mare is hobbling with laminitis  has had it 3 months box rest to date . I will NOT PTS. 

 ruptured tendons heal . Then horse can retire enjoy life or come back into light work


----------



## hackedoff (22 October 2011)

A further update from me. Mine went out in a turnout field for the first time today 6 months after the tendon rupture. He was getting increasingly difficult when walking out, bucking and spinning etc so as likly to ruin leg inhand as turned out! Plus it was dodgy for me as a couple of times I had narrow misses where he nearly plattered me. He had also become quite lethargic in the stable.

 Anyway he went into the only flat field that is usually reserved for the farmers cows and sheep when about to give birth. It is currently occupied by a ram 24/7  and a min shetland and a small welsh A type mare during the day.  The ponys live next door in the stable block to mine and he has ridden out with the mare. Anyway he went out, had a damn good roll or two,  a few bucks and kicks and a mild prance . The other ponys weren't that interested, the sheep threatned to duff him up when he went near 'the sheeps' shetland! He was more interested in grazing than anything else. His leg has held up fine and its like my old pony is back again he has really perked up! Plan is for him to go out 1/2 hour each day unless it is icey and also ride or hand walk till spring when I can safely do more with him to get him fit again. I will try and update this thred regulalry as I hope it helps others with similair injuries. I have certainly found other peoples recollections of their horses progress quite heartening.


----------



## Miss L Toe (23 October 2011)

I would say that  lot depends on how things go in the first month, and if you can get long term flat turnout, good luck with it, the horse has only a few more years with you, and they should be happy ones.


----------



## popularfurball (23 October 2011)

hackedoff said:



			A further update from me. Mine went out in a turnout field for the first time today 6 months after the tendon rupture. He was getting increasingly difficult when walking out, bucking and spinning etc so as likly to ruin leg inhand as turned out! Plus it was dodgy for me as a couple of times I had narrow misses where he nearly plattered me. He had also become quite lethargic in the stable.

 Anyway he went into the only flat field that is usually reserved for the farmers cows and sheep when about to give birth. It is currently occupied by a ram 24/7  and a min shetland and a small welsh A type mare during the day.  The ponys live next door in the stable block to mine and he has ridden out with the mare. Anyway he went out, had a damn good roll or two,  a few bucks and kicks and a mild prance . The other ponys weren't that interested, the sheep threatned to duff him up when he went near 'the sheeps' shetland! He was more interested in grazing than anything else. His leg has held up fine and its like my old pony is back again he has really perked up! Plan is for him to go out 1/2 hour each day unless it is icey and also ride or hand walk till spring when I can safely do more with him to get him fit again. I will try and update this thred regulalry as I hope it helps others with similair injuries. I have certainly found other peoples recollections of their horses progress quite heartening.
		
Click to expand...

Flipping love this - shame I missed it!!!!! (My two are the companions - though the sheep is deffo not mine!!!)

So pleased for you Mrs - if you want to ride out this afternoon Ill be about after 2 ish xxx


----------



## Rouletterose (23 October 2011)

hackedoff said:



			A further update from me. Mine went out in a turnout field for the first time today 6 months after the tendon rupture. He was getting increasingly difficult when walking out, bucking and spinning etc so as likly to ruin leg inhand as turned out! Plus it was dodgy for me as a couple of times I had narrow misses where he nearly plattered me. He had also become quite lethargic in the stable.

 Anyway he went into the only flat field that is usually reserved for the farmers cows and sheep when about to give birth. It is currently occupied by a ram 24/7  and a min shetland and a small welsh A type mare during the day.  The ponys live next door in the stable block to mine and he has ridden out with the mare. Anyway he went out, had a damn good roll or two,  a few bucks and kicks and a mild prance . The other ponys weren't that interested, the sheep threatned to duff him up when he went near 'the sheeps' shetland! He was more interested in grazing than anything else. His leg has held up fine and its like my old pony is back again he has really perked up! Plan is for him to go out 1/2 hour each day unless it is icey and also ride or hand walk till spring when I can safely do more with him to get him fit again. I will try and update this thred regulalry as I hope it helps others with similair injuries. I have certainly found other peoples recollections of their horses progress quite heartening.
		
Click to expand...


So pleased for you, I have followed your story with interest from the beginning and have been hoping it would work out for him, will still keep fingers crossed that things keep improving.


----------



## rhino (23 October 2011)

hackedoff said:



			A further update from me.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for updating and glad all is going well 

Slight complication with my boy this week due to oedema with him standing in (and don't think swapping to haylage helped   ) so vet advised to start walking out in hand. Apart from the first 'exciting' walk (resulting in a broken foot for me  ) he has been great and swelling has gone down. 

Now 3 weeks post injury so only really beginning...  But horse is very happy and content in himself so will keep at it


----------



## hackedoff (16 April 2012)

Well its nearly a year on from the injury so I thought I may as well update this again.  

















Horsey is now 100% sound!

He has had the odd spin of problem as a result of the injury and box rest. he needs lots of rehab as has some adhesions to the tendon which are contracting it and his back has dropped due to lack of muscle so has lost of physio exercises to do . 

He is now hacking out for 1 hour a day and is upto doing a highly excited whizzy trot. He is just learning to do a proper extended trot and for the first time in a year sprinted past girlfriend on a hack (okay shes 11 HH and hes 14.3Hh so not extacly an even contest!) .Physio reckons he would be okay for pleasure rides and showing lady on our yard keeps suggesting VHS. Meanwhile he is also being a very good lead rein pony for my son!







so glad I didnt PTS


----------



## Amymay (16 April 2012)

Really pleased to read your update.  Hope all continues to go well for your lovely boy.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 April 2012)

I'm so glad it has all worked out well for you! My lad that did a complete rupture of his SDFT is now back in work and is coping admirably well. He just needs to get over his total love of one of my shetlands ...


----------



## rhino (16 April 2012)

Fantastic news! I'm planning on rescanning my boy in the next few weeks (ruptured sdft in Aug/Sept) so fingers crossed for him too


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (17 April 2012)

glad he is ok


 One of my liveries had ruptured tendon , at 19 months box rest  - x rays - ultrasound , and he came back sound

 my first mare ruptured hers  could nt get up literally for 3 days  had to pour bute into her .
. Too many on here opt for the PTS before finding out all the facts or being in that situation. If you are prepared to nurse and horse is happy box . Go for it


----------



## leflynn (17 April 2012)

It's lovely to hear a positive outcome  Good luck for the future, he looks very handsome


----------



## Rouletterose (17 April 2012)

Wonderful news! so pleased he has come right for you, I've always been a great believer in 'time and patience' so sadly lacking in a lot of people these days, for you and your horse it has paid off.


----------



## hackedoff (18 April 2012)

Thank you all for your good wishes EKW and Rhino I am glad it is going well for your horses , Leviathan best wishes for your liver horses progress. Nice to be able to post something postive for a change!


----------



## DunDally (21 April 2012)

Have read all the posts and am so pleased that the horses are all progressing well.  My boy (although younger, at 10) tore his SDFT 18 months ago.  We went through 8 weeks box rest, 3 months walking out followed by another 4 months walking out whilst very gradually introducing trot (and all before he had any turn out).  Anyhoo, the upshot is we are now back doing dressage (and placed every time we've been out since he's come back to work ) and we will soon be starting pole work with a view to jumping again by the end of the summer.  Its a very long process but there is light at the end of the tunnel.  I wish you well and hope your horse continues to improve


----------

